# Bird-watching live at 'the birds cafe' ... Use the link



## Greyson (Aug 25, 2017)

http://camsecure.co.uk/webcam/rayowen/margate.html


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice Grayson!!


----------

